# Vista x64 Festplattenaktivität senken



## der8auer (1. April 2008)

*Vista x64 Festplattenaktivität senken*

Hi,
irgendwie ist meine Festplatte bei Vista immer am arbeiten. Was gibt es für Tips & Tricks das zu senken? 

Rechts unten in der Taskleite wird bei mir immer das Symbol des Sicherheitscenters angezeigt. Wie bekomme ich das weg?


----------



## Pokerclock (1. April 2008)

*AW: Vista x64 Festplattenaktivität senken*

Hab nur ne schnelle ungenaue Antwort auf die erste Frage.

Deaktiviere die automatische Defragmentierung von Vista.


----------



## Leopardgecko (1. April 2008)

*AW: Vista x64 Festplattenaktivität senken*



der8auer schrieb:


> Rechts unten in der Taskleite wird bei mir immer das Symbol des Sicherheitscenters angezeigt. Wie bekomme ich das weg?



Wie sieht das Symbol aus?
Wenn es gelb mit Ausrufezeichen ist, sind noch Updates zum Download vorhanden.
Ist es rot mit Kreuz, könnte es an einer deaktivierten Firewall, deaktiviertem/nicht vorhandenem Virenscanner oder deaktiviertem AutoUpdate liegen.
Wenn du mit der Maus über das Symbol gehst oder das Sicherheitscenter öffnest, solltest Du entsprechende Infos zum Grund erhalten.
Abstellen läßt es sich nur dann, wenn Du die Ursache beseitigst, oder das Sicherheitscenter deaktivierst.


----------



## der8auer (1. April 2008)

*AW: Vista x64 Festplattenaktivität senken*

Dann muss ich es wohl deaktivieren weil ich das ganze Windows zeugs nicht nutzen will/werde.

Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## Löschzwerg (1. April 2008)

*AW: Vista x64 Festplattenaktivität senken*

hier meine aktionen um die platte komplett ruhig zu bekommen:

_1) systemsteuerung -> "sicherung und wiederherstellen" -> links in der spalte auf "wiederherstellungspunkt erstellen oder einstellungen ändern" klicken -> festplatten bei "automatische wiederherstellungspunkte" entfernen

2) computerverwaltung -> dienste -> den dienst "superfetch" deaktivieren

3) superfetch endgültig abstellen und prefetch richtig einstellen::: start -> ausführen -> regedit eingeben -> in folgende struktur wechseln -> "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager\Memory Management\PrefetchParameters" -> bei "EnableSuperfetch" den DWORD-Wert auf 0 setzen und bei "EnablePrefetch" den DWORD-Wert auf 2

4) Wer ein eigenes Defragmentierungstool besitzt oder die Vista-eigene Defragmentierung abschalten möchte, geht wie folgt vor.

Start - Suche starten - dfrgui eingeben - Programme "Defragmentierung" anklicken.

Das Häkchen entfernen nach Zeitplan ausführen - OK._

mit diesen dingen hab ich bis jetzt alle meine "vistas" am laufen  zwischen superfetch und prefetch merke ich persönlich keinen großen unterschied. kleinere, häufig verwendete programme lädt vista halt schonmal in den speicher, daher auch die hohe speicherausnutzung und das zusätzliche gerödel auf der platte. 
mag jeder darüber denken was er meint, aber mir ging es auf den zeiger. jetzt hab ich den vollen speicher wie bei xp zur verfügung und die platte arbeitet nicht andauernd.


----------



## der8auer (2. April 2008)

*AW: Vista x64 Festplattenaktivität senken*

Dank dir  

Hab das jetzt auch mal alles gemacht. Mich nervts auch, dass Vista nur am rattern ist bzw meine Platte


----------



## jetztaber (2. April 2008)

*AW: Vista x64 Festplattenaktivität senken*

Hat hier noch niemand unter Vista die Indizierung es LW für schnelle Suche abgeschaltet?
Computer -> LW auswählen, mit rechter Maustaste anklicken -> Haken raus bei 'Laufwerk für schnelle Suche indizieren'


----------



## SpaM_BoT (2. April 2008)

*AW: Vista x64 Festplattenaktivität senken*



jetztaber schrieb:


> Hat hier noch niemand unter Vista die Indizierung es LW für schnelle Suche abgeschaltet?
> Computer -> LW auswählen, mit rechter Maustaste anklicken -> Haken raus bei 'Laufwerk für schnelle Suche indizieren'


Und was soll das bringen? Außer das die Suche nach Dateien/Ordnern damit länger dauert.


----------



## Löschzwerg (2. April 2008)

*AW: Vista x64 Festplattenaktivität senken*

den indexer hatte ich zuerst auch in verdacht, aber der hat fast keinerlei auswirkung auf die festplattenauslastung (wie bei xp halt auch). der kann also aktiviert bleiben.

ausschlaggebend waren bei mir die 4 punkte in meinem oberen post.


----------



## kmf (4. April 2008)

*AW: Vista x64 Festplattenaktivität senken*

Den Windows Defender hab ich auch noch rausgeschmissen, jetzt ist Ruhe da unten.  

Hat mich echt auch tierisch genervt, das nicht enden wollende Gerödel.


----------



## Stormbringer (9. April 2008)

*AW: Vista x64 Festplattenaktivität senken*



Löschzwerg schrieb:


> _
> 3) superfetch endgültig abstellen und prefetch richtig einstellen::: start -> ausführen -> regedit eingeben -> in folgende struktur wechseln -> "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager\Memory Management\PrefetchParameters" -> bei "EnableSuperfetch" den DWORD-Wert auf 0 setzen und bei "EnablePrefetch" den DWORD-Wert auf 2
> _



superfetch kann man auch anders parametrisieren:

*0*  Superfetch ganz ausschalten
*1*  Superfetch nur für Anwendungen aktivieren
*2  *Superfetch nur für den Bootvorgang aktivieren
*3  *Superfetch für den Bootvorgang und Anwendungen aktivieren


ich hab das bei mir auf "2" stehen... damit wird zumindest das idle-hdd-gerassel abgeschaltet.
ich frage mich nur, in wie weit das mit prefetch zusammen funktioniert?


----------



## Player007 (13. April 2008)

*AW: Vista x64 Festplattenaktivität senken*

Bei mir ist mit euren Tipps, auch jetzt Ruhe im PC.
Thx 

Gruß


----------



## jetztaber (13. April 2008)

*AW: Vista x64 Festplattenaktivität senken*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> superfetch kann man auch anders parametrisieren:
> 
> *0*  Superfetch ganz ausschalten
> *1*  Superfetch nur für Anwendungen aktivieren
> ...



*Prefetch:*
Ab Windows XP wurde der Startvorgang beschleunigt. Dafür wurde das so genannte Prefetching eingeführt. Dabei werden die nötigen Festplattenaktionen für das Aktivieren von Hardwaretreibern beim Booten direkt ausgeführt, so dass sich die Initialisierung der Geräte und darauf folgende Festplattenaktionen überschneiden.
Der Wert muss hier auf <3> stehen, damit diese Funktion aktiv ist.

Info: Ist der Taskplaner deaktiviert, führt Windows keine Optimierung mehr durch. Sie sollten den Wert auf "Prefetch für Anwendungen und den Bootvorgang" (3) stellen.

*Superfetch:*
Diese Funktion ist unter Windows XP als Prefetch bekannt und wurde ab VISTA nur erweitert. Prefetch beschleunigte nur den Bootvorgang und die Startumgebung, wobei sich das neue Superfetch auch um alle Programmaufrufe kümmert.

Die Funktion überwacht alle Programmaufrufe und optimiert den Start der Anwendungen. Sie sollten den Wert auf "Superfetch für Anwendungen und den Bootvorgang" stellen.


----------



## CrashStyle (14. September 2008)

*AW: Vista x64 Festplattenaktivität senken*

Hab das mal so!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wer einen 4Kerner hat kann den wert auf 4 setzten dann nimmt er 4Kerne zu hochfahren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrashStyle (14. September 2008)

*AW: Vista x64 Festplattenaktivität senken*

Allgemein Wer noch sonstige Sachen weis kennt wo man ausschalten kann bitte posten!


----------



## CrashStyle (17. September 2008)

*AW: Vista x64 Festplattenaktivität senken*

Weis keiner was? Kommt schon schreibt was an tipps usw.


----------



## stevetheripper (21. September 2008)

*AW: Vista x64 Festplattenaktivität senken*

Du meinst das man nicht erst auf den Pfeil klicken muss und dort auf "Runterfahren" klicken muss?


----------

